# Selenium Map.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought I would post this link here for everyone that is wondering if you are in a area that in lacking in Selenium.

Selenium is very toxic if you give to much or to a goat that really does not need it. (So that is what my vet told me). I hope this helps.

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lori ........thanks for the info........ :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wish they'd have Alaska, but i'm fairly sure were slightly deficient.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so deficent areas would be what color? lighter?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

That map is deceiving. It shows me as non deficient but according to all the cattle and goat raisers around me, we are very deficient. It would be best to check with your local AG Center to make sure. IF you get your hay from somewhere else it would be best to check with their AG center also.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, the lighter the more deficient.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the thing is unless you goats are eating off the land (which some do) most of us are getting hay from either a feed store or the hay farmer. Also the grain we feed may not be grown in our local area (rarely is) so you need to know what the selenium levels are for the area it was grown in.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

All good points guys, I have very little "grazing" pasture for our goats... however we have a ton of browse... plus we throw in the hay from who knows where... maybe a blood test will tell if the goats are selenium deficient... I don't even know if they can do that kind of test... so the alternative woule be to provide minerals that include selenium via free choice in the barn.... thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but since another thread came up...

What concentration of selenium is considered deficient for goats?

We bale our own hay and also pasture our goats so the data should work for our situation. Our county's data says the avg. concentration is 0.528 ppm.


----------

